# Pierre Moulu is far out an eye opener since he was pupil of Josquin by god all mighty



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I order a* Pierre Moulu,* and it's on his way to home, a hh.. Brabant ensemble, this familiar sound i got used to, qualty cd, whit booklet exaustiiive annd intellectual..Moulu.

iIm so happy hearing thiis cd iis comming this way :tiphat:


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks deprofundis I worship Josquin and would love to hear this composer. When you say pupil do you mean he was heavily influenced by or actually taught by Josquin?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

taught sir * do you mean he was heavily influenced by or actually taught by Josquin?*


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> taught sir * do you mean he was heavily influenced by or actually taught by Josquin?*


yes

34315153255233235325


----------

